# Lüftersteuerungen & Anschlüsse Mainboard



## larryson (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Rechnerzusammenbau.

Erst mal die vorhandene Hardware. 

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Gehäuse RS Swing
Kühlung: Thermaltake Bigwater 745
Motherboard: Gigabyte GigaByte P35-DS4
Netzteil: BeQuiet P7 Dark Power 550W

Erstes Problem: Der CPU-Kühler besitzt eine LED Leuchte, die ich auf dem Mainboard anschliessen soll. Leider finde ich keinen entsprechenden Anschluss (Power LED, 2 Pole)
Zweites Problem: Ein Radiator beitzt ein gelbes Kabel, das die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit auslesen/weitergeben soll. Wo kommt das hin (Stecker mit drei Anschlüssen aber nur ein Kabel dran)?

Falls also jemand hier ist, der vielleicht ein ähnliches MB besitzt oder mir diese Lüfterbezeichnungen (SYSFAN, PWRFAN etc) mal erläutern könnte, wäre das super.

Hier ist die Beschreibung des MB's: Link


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2008)

larryson hat gesagt.:


> Erstes Problem: Der CPU-Kühler besitzt eine LED Leuchte, die ich auf dem Mainboard anschliessen soll. Leider finde ich keinen entsprechenden Anschluss (Power LED, 2 Pole)



Auf dem Mainboard gibt es ein Panel wo Reset usw. angeschlossen werden. Dort ist auch ein Anschluss für die Power LED.



larryson hat gesagt.:


> Zweites Problem: Ein Radiator beitzt ein gelbes Kabel, das die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit auslesen/weitergeben soll. Wo kommt das hin (Stecker mit drei Anschlüssen aber nur ein Kabel dran)?



Auf dem Mainboard ist ein Lüfteranschluss mit dem Namen CPU-Fan oder so ähnlich. Da einfach draufstecken. Nehme an das der Lüfter über 12V Strom bekommt.



larryson hat gesagt.:


> (SYSFAN, PWRFAN etc) mal erläutern könnte, wäre das super.


PWRFAN: Wäre der Netzteillüfter wenn er nen externes Tachosignal hat.
SYSFAN: Wäre nen Gehäuselüfter einfach gesagt.
CPUFAN: Für die CPU halt

Und mehr fallen mir gerade net ein.

Mfg Andre


----------

